# Vinyl "paint" wrapped my cruze!



## ti857 (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, I got sick of the stock paint color (white) and decided to do something a little different. Matte metallic gunmetal grey vinyl with matte black roof and other matte black accents. What do you guys think?


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Really dig the clean matte look, thumbs up!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

looks good!


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

what they charge you to get that done?


----------



## ti857 (Jul 25, 2014)

TheKidJoey said:


> what they charge you to get that done?


I did it myself. I paid about $400 for the vinyl.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Looks great! What material did you use?


----------



## ti857 (Jul 25, 2014)

danielp23 said:


> Looks great! What material did you use?


Avery 900 series


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Good thing you got quality stuff!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That's one way to stop the paint chips! 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

siiiiiiick. Nice job man!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

P.S. get a sharkfin STAT!


----------

